# Space Island One



## Dave (Oct 11, 2002)

Anyone seen this?

I accidently found it on in the middle of the night (pretty normal scheduling for a scifi series on TV -- do they think all scifi fans are insomniacs?) 

Seemed to be pretty boring, but I was surprised that I'd never heard of it before.


----------

